# YOGURT.



## Levi Stout (Jul 27, 2010)

Would it be okay to feed my hedgie yogurt?
if so, what kinds?

thanks


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Yogurt is a no-no.

Hedgies are lactose intolerant.
Also yogurt is usually high in sugar.


----------



## Levi Stout (Jul 27, 2010)

I thought they were but i just read a forum that someone said it was okay to feed them a small portion cause it helped clean out the bacterial system? :?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Which thread? I may be wrong, but I've always been told nothing with dairy because they are lactose intolerant.

It will cause diarrhea which is deadly for hedgehogs.


----------



## Levi Stout (Jul 27, 2010)

i just copied and pasted from the other forum, it's listed under "health" and then i clicked "toxic food" or something like that....

'If they are those little sugar treats then they are no good for hedgies. I've heard other ppl say too that there is no need for any animal to eat those as its pretty much just refined sugar. Cottage cheese is a healthy dairy snack that can be given in very small moderation, you won't want to overdue it with this but can be given in very small amounts once in awhile I have heard of some ppl also giving very small amounts of plain yogurt on occation and this can add good bacteria to their systems as well.'


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Yogurt (real yogurt, not the drops) is a great snack for a hedgehog. There is no lactose in yogurt. The lactobacillus bacteria that makes yogurt breaks the lactose down and it's perfectly digestible by hedgehogs and humans who are lactose intolerant.

ETA: Plain low fat yogurt of any brand is fine. Also plain Greek Yogurt is ok. Do not feed light or diet yogurts due to the artificial sweeteners and chemicals. 

Actually, a teaspoon of fruit flavored yogurt isn't going to harm a hedgehog just avoid the "dessert" flavors like chocolate and boston creme pie, etc.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh, oopsies ^-^ no lactose than it is all good 

I guess sugar free yogurt is fine for hedgies then, so the plain kind you can get is grocery stores is fine I suppose


----------



## Levi Stout (Jul 27, 2010)

ahh, so what kind of yogurts?


----------



## Levi Stout (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Levi Stout (Jul 27, 2010)

One last questionnnnn, anybody ever hear of JandaExotics?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah, I guess so  As long as it isn't filled with sugar so maybe check out the organic section of your grocery store.

You posted a thread about JandaExotics, and I can't tell you much... but did you read the breeder's health guarantees before purchasing your hedgehog?


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

HedgeMom said:


> Yogurt (real yogurt, not the drops) is a great snack for a hedgehog. There is no lactose in yogurt. The lactobacillus bacteria that makes yogurt breaks the lactose down and it's perfectly digestible by hedgehogs and humans who are lactose intolerant.


wow, i didn't know that. where do you get real yogurt (in the States)? does Whole Foods carry it?


----------



## Levi Stout (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah, it's been about 3 weeks since i've ordered it and she has been in contact some but she's had something to go wrong and i understand about that but she still hasn't sent it..

gettin a little worried


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Levi, please keep each topic in its own thread. You have a thread started about Janda Exotics so please keep questions/info about that there, and this one about yogurt etc. Thanks.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Levi Stout said:


> Yeah, it's been about 3 weeks since i've ordered it and she has been in contact some but she's had something to go wrong and i understand about that but she still hasn't sent it..
> 
> gettin a little worried


Try emailing her and see if she sends an email back 
Good luck


----------



## Levi Stout (Jul 27, 2010)

K, thanks for the help guys


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

fracturedcircle said:


> HedgeMom said:
> 
> 
> > Yogurt (real yogurt, not the drops) is a great snack for a hedgehog. There is no lactose in yogurt. The lactobacillus bacteria that makes yogurt breaks the lactose down and it's perfectly digestible by hedgehogs and humans who are lactose intolerant.
> ...


Hehe HedgeMom meant "real yogurt" as in the yogurt us humans normally consume, rather than "yogurt drops" that companies have made as a treat for small animals. Plus, yogurt has "good" bacteria, which is good for both humans and hedgies. ^_^

So any normal yogurt brand is fine, as per HedgeMom's prior instructions as to the "light and diet".


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Levi, could you please start each of your threads in the appropriate forum section? For example, this thread should be in Diet and Nutrition. "Forum Questions" is a section for technical help only.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

oh, i had no idea about yogurt drops. but what exactly yogurt is good? like if it says "plain" or do i need to look for something else? (yeah, i only eat flavored ones, although kefir should come close to plain yogurt...)


----------



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

How interesting! I'll have to try yogurt with Smee now...haven't been able to get him to eat ANYTHING aside from his dry food and meal worms. Thanks for the post!


----------



## shealynn87 (Jun 6, 2010)

I give Dora goats milk yogurt, she loves it!  Goats milk is easier to digest than cows milk but cows milk yogurt should be fine.


----------



## jocelyn.nelson (7 mo ago)

can hedgehogs have taquitos?


----------

